# Aerocool DS Cube



## Darksaber (Jul 27, 2014)

Aerocool's Dead Silence series of cases aims to be quiet, but flashy, thanks to its various bright color choices. With the DS Cube, the company is offering a compact mATX chassis having the ability to hold potent components, which allows you to build a hip gaming rig.

*Show full review*


----------



## damric (Sep 3, 2014)

It looked nice until the optical drive was installed.


----------



## SirMango (Dec 29, 2014)

I would love to get my hands on this case. It's relatively small for a mATX case, it has some quiet-oriented features (top cover), it has external 5 1/4 bay for a DVD drive and it is aesthetically pleasing with top-mounted I/O. Like the review mentioned though, the major problem is the price. At $110, it's difficult to consider this when the Fractal Design Define Mini goes for the same price.


----------

